# Bear Mount or Rug??? Costs?



## thill

Hello All

If I'm lucky enough to tag my first MI black bear, I plan on getting either a mount (not full bodied) or a rug made. Anyone know how much I should expect to pay for either? Ballpark numbers of course.

Thanks!


----------



## wildsideoutdoors

Contact Some taxidermists you are considering using and check their quality. If you are not concerned with quality as much as price, then check on that. If you save $100 but you can't stand to look at it, it wasn't much of a deal. 

Your taxidermist can also explain what you should do to bring back a properly skinned and cared for hide. The taxidermist can only do the best job if the trophy comes in at its best condition.


----------



## Firefighter

Around 125 bucks per foot. 6 foot bear (pretty big black bear) in the ballpark of 750.


----------



## chris_kreiner

There are a lot of variables to take into account. Closed mouth, Open mouth, rug or mount. Give me a call I can give you some good ball park figures. Or you can check out my web site for my prices!! www.riversedgetaxidermy.us (616)902-2641 

Did I mention that I am a site sponsor!!


----------



## Doug Bridges

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Doug Bridges

Ballpark 800 to 1200 for the average mi bear rug. Open mouth ad 150. Shoulder at 500. Half life-size around 1500 and life-size around 2500. Look for the village taxidermist on Google for work references.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## slammer

Be clear on how they measure. On the ground I always measured nose to tail and the guy that did mine did longest points possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wildsideoutdoors

Any tannery, rugging studio or taxidermist I have been around, all measure nose to tail.


----------



## dnewe

i know that anythingthatmoves taxidermy in brighton michigan does excellent work and you can exspect $140 a foot. you should call him for other mount prices like full body etc.
call him at 248--343--2011


----------

